# Bent Auger



## Q-town Ranger (Feb 8, 2014)

*Bent Auger* 
I'm back with another question on my old Craftsman 10/28.

Last winter I replaced the friction wheel and friction disc assembly and all the belts. This helped but the machine still won't throw snow very far. I noticed that the left hand side auger has a couple of pretty big bends in it, maybe from hitting some chunks of ice buried in a snow drift. I have ordered a new auger. Any thoughts on whether or not this might help with the throw distance?

We had a dump of about 18 inches of snow here early in December, but unusually for this area it nearly all melted; now it's just ankle deep and temperatures have been mild. 

Merry Christmas everyone.
QR


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

*Bent auger*

Having bent auger rakes won't restrict the throwing ability of your blower, other than how much snow is pushed into the impeller. Having a bent auger rake isn't the best and it likely could be straightened give a little heat and hammering (once disassembled). I'd check how the auger assembly turns, if the bearing behind the impeller is bad that can slow things down. If the wings on the impeller are bent back, that's another thing that should be fixed. If you have large gaps between the impeller and housing, there are kits of webbing and bolts that can tighten that up. I'm assuming if you replaced the belts, they're adjusted right.

All I can think of right this moment. Hope it helps.


----------



## cdestuck (Jan 20, 2013)

HAve you checked the impeller blades for any bend blades as they can become bent backwards over time. And also, check the clearance between the impeller blades and the housing. If the clearance is 1/4'' or more, a impeller kit will certainly help. If youre not sure what they are, do a search here.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

post a pic of the augers if you can


----------

